# Converting from raw to tif or jpg?



## ShaCow (Sep 2, 2007)

When im working on raw files, I work on the exposure, etc. And then I export the worked raw to jpg.. I used to export them as tif, but at 40mb each photo I thought it was a bit of a "waste". Then I thought, what information is lost? Would I get a "higher quality" image working completely in tif?

any light?

Shaun


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 2, 2007)

JPEG is lossy compression. Say you use Lightroom as your main workflow software. You do your color correction, and export as a jpeg. Now when you work on it in CS2 or something else that lightroom can't do, now you've only got a fraction of the information from the original file. 

work on TIFF's, you need as much information as possible.


----------



## glaston (Sep 2, 2007)

What I do is work the RAW as much as needed, then convert to PSD, do anything I need to in PS, then save it that way.
If I need a different format, I export it from PS using the PSD file.


----------



## Garbz (Sep 3, 2007)

Since lightroom and photoshop is completely compatible with PSDs I would stick to that format. You can hold much more information in those rather than TIFFs, Say you want to go back and change an adjustment layer. Yes they take up a few hundred MB for a 16bit PSD with multiple layers, but when you're done export to JPEG in the comfort of knowing the image was the best it can be and you had the flexibility to edit it unhampered.


----------



## ShaCow (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks for everyones advice, I havent really used lightroom too much, I usually use capture one, or raw esentials.. But, I think I might start using my lightroom a bit more...

Looks like ill be working in lightroom, then export from lightroom to psd.. then work in photoshop.. (I didnt even know lightroom could export psd...)

well, take it easy folks and thanks again


----------



## EOS_JD (Sep 3, 2007)

40mb tif is a large file. try exporting with LZW compression. Tifs can be compressed without loss of quality.  Also if you don't need a 16bit tif, export as 8bit.

This should bring file sizes down a bit.


----------



## astrostu (Sep 3, 2007)

I do the basic corrections in RAW, then levels/curves/etc. in PS and save as PSD (16-bit).  I do ALL adjustment work in 16-bit.  Then I flatten and save as 8-bit JPG which is what I put into iPhoto for preview purposes.


----------



## EOS_JD (Sep 3, 2007)

astrostu said:


> I do the basic corrections in RAW, then levels/curves/etc. in PS and save as PSD (16-bit). I do ALL adjustment work in 16-bit. Then I flatten and save as 8-bit JPG which is what I put into iPhoto for preview purposes.


 
I take it the 8 bit file though isn't 40Mb! 16 bit files are indeed large!


----------



## astrostu (Sep 3, 2007)

EOS_JD said:


> I take it the 8 bit file though isn't 40Mb! 16 bit files are indeed large!



The 8-bit is <5 MB, but it depends upon how much color variation is in the photo (can be 1-5 MB).  My 16-bit PSD files can be well over 100 MB.


----------



## glaston (Sep 4, 2007)

Targa files can be 32bit, which makes it even larger.


----------



## Garbz (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes but to what end? There's nothing to be gained from increasing the bit depth. We use 16bit because RAWs come off the camera at 12bit or 14bit.


----------



## DeepSpring (Sep 4, 2007)

I import my raws into lightroom and then if I need them for printing or something or web I just export those in the format I need. So far if I need to edit a picture in photoshop I just import it right there and skip lightroom. When it's done in photoshop tho I'll put it in lightroom so I can keep everything organized.


----------



## Lily71 (Sep 5, 2007)

To convert or resize a raw in any format, you can use the freeware VSO Image Resizer. Really good , easy to use and free !

http://www.vso-software.fr/products/image_resizer/image_resizer.php


----------

